# Stromspeicher mit Modbus-RTU Protokoll. Überschuss schalten



## Al Bundy (20 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
vornweg ich habe keine Ahnung von Elektronik.
Seit kurzem habe ich einen Stromspeicher im Haus in Betrieb (5,2 kwh) der die Möglichkeit bietet über Modbus-RTU Protokoll/Modbus TCP/UDP andere Geräte zu integrieren, bzw. anzusprechen. Mein Vorhaben ist klar..Wenn der Speicher voll ist soll der Überschussstrom durch schalten von  Steckdosen sinnvoll verbraucht werden. 

Mit welchem Systemen kann ich das umsetzen ohne große Programmierfähigkeiten zu haben? 

Gruß Al


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2022)

Ohne Programmierkenntnisse scheidet eine SPS-Steuerung so ziemlich aus. Um welchen Speicher handelt es sich?
Hersteller?
Typ?


----------



## Al Bundy (20 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ohne Programmierkenntnisse scheidet eine SPS-Steuerung so ziemlich aus. Um welchen Speicher handelt es sich?
> Hersteller?
> Typ?


Es ist ein Speicher von SAX. Es gibt nur diesen Typ.  https://sax-power.net/
Hier in der PDF aus Seite 38 findet sich der Hinweis auf die Modbus Protokolle. https://sax-power.net/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/SAX-Homespeicher-Handbuch.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2022)

Naja die Beschreibung ist recht knapp gehalten.
Da bleibt nur Ausprobieren. 
Ich persönlich nutze ioBroker.


----------



## Al Bundy (20 November 2022)

Halo Blockmove,
zuerst mal vielen Dank für`s antworten. Ich hab mir gerade mal ioBroker angeschaut...Wahnsinn, was heute alles machbar ist.
Ich bin total begeistert und hab glaube ich ein neues Hobby entdeckt 

An meinem Speicher ist unten eine Klemmschiene RS 485. Um das Modbus auszulesen usw. muss an die RS485 Schnittstelle  ja ein Bauteil dran,
das Modbus lesen kann und dann auch ioBroker tauglich ist. Nach was muss ich suchen? LG


----------



## trobo (20 November 2022)

Wenn du dir das als Hobby weiter aneignen möchtest, könntest du einen ESP32 (oder auch ESP8266) mit ESPhome hierfür benutzen.









						Modbus Controller
					

Instructions for setting up the Modbus Controller component.




					esphome.io
				




Der ESP32 dient dann als RS485 Schnittstellen Modul (z.B. dann über wifi an iobroker).


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2022)

Der Speicher kann doch auch Modbus TCP (über Netzwerk). Für Modbus RTU brauchst du einen Schnittstellen-Wandler. Das geht schon etwas mehr ans Eingemachte.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das als Hobby weiter aneignen möchtest, könntest du einen ESP32 (oder auch ESP8266) mit ESPhome hierfür benutzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ESP8266 oder ESP32 sind auch eines meiner Lieblingsspielzeuge.
Ich persönlich mag Tasmota etwas lieber als ESPhome.
Aber es sind ja beides Projekte mit ähnlichen Möglichkeiten


----------

